# Get ready, set, go!



## Chicagringa

How would one say in spanish the phrase "Get ready, set, go!?


----------



## jivemu

Between children: Preparados, listos, ¡ya!
In official championships: ¡En sus marcas, listos... (shot)!


----------



## Kaitos

En sus marcas, listos, ¡ya! 
o ¡fuera!

^^


----------



## Reniseb

En México se dice: En sus marcas, listos..... fuera!


----------



## oriental

Reniseb said:
			
		

> En México se dice: En sus marcas, listos..... fuera!


Hola todo el mundo:
De acuerdo, la diferencia es en donde estàs radicado.
Por acà, es "prontos, listos... ya  !!


----------



## Reniseb

Muy cierto, ya que parece ser tenemos una expresión para cada país, asi que Chicagringa tiene mucho de donde escoger.


----------



## Chicagringa

Estoy de acuerdo con Reniseb... depende de la región. pero todos de las respuestas son útiles. yo no tuve una idea antes.
muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Philippa

Chicagringa said:
			
		

> How would one say in spanish the phrase "Get ready, set, go!?


Hello and welcome to the foros, Chicagringa!
I reckon I beat you in the race to ask this question!! Ready, steady, go! 
It's always a good idea to use the search (either through the dictionary
or the forums) before asking a question  
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## Chicagringa

well thanks for the info. i am new. but i did a pretty extensive search for the phrase for about an hours before i ever asked the question. i couldnt find it.


----------



## lapachis8

Hola chicaranga:
I went to Google and found this. Check the sixth link.  Google is a good source to start looking.
cheers
http://www.google.com.mx/search?hl=es&q=en+sus+marcas%2C+listos%2C+fuera+in+English&meta=


----------



## Philippa

Chicagringa said:
			
		

> well thanks for the info. i am new. but i did a pretty extensive search for the phrase for about an hours before i ever asked the question. i couldnt find it.


Hello again Chica,
I wasn't wanting to criticise you at all - sorry!!

Here's how I would have searched for it:
1. Chose 'ready' as a key word (but not as common as 'get') and type that into the English to Spanish part of the dictionary.
2. Look in the dictionary phrases, then the supplement phrases and finally in the list of threads with the word 'ready' in. If the page is huge I might use my edit/find to look for the word 'get' or the word 'go'.

In fact there are now 4 threads on this: ready
But maybe you guys never say 'ready, *steady*, go' and always 'ready, *set*, go' and that complicated things? (I think we say both in Britain).

I hope this helps and have fun in these fab forums!!
Un abrazo
Philippa


----------



## Chicagringa

Philippa
No No. I know you were just trying to help. Thank you for the advice. I'm getting better at this searching thing I think! and true.. in my area we dont say "steady" so maybe that had something to do with it.
but nonetheless thank you for the help and replying so quickly.

Un abrazo
Chicagringa


----------



## Chicagringa

thank you! i did go there. very helpful!


----------



## alfonso.muriel

Hi there,

I hope it is not too late for my opinion!

in Madrid we say: "Preparados....Listos......YA!!!"


----------



## minnesotana

Tengo entendido que generalmente, la frase inglesa "Ready, set, go!" se expresa en español con adjetivos y sustantivos plurales (p. ej., "En sus marcas, listos, fuera!"). Pero si se refiere a una actividad en la cual sólo participa una persona, ¿todavía se debe usar palabras plurales? ¿O es la frase "En tu (o su) marca, listo, fuera!" legítima también?

¡Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## PLK

Hola:

Nosotros decimos "Preparado/s, Listo/s, Ya.

Bye


----------



## Pepiss

Un poco tarde, pero por si acaso.

Sí... en singular también se puede utilizar... "preparado... listo... ¡ya!" Por lo menos por mi zona sí que se utiliza.


----------



## minnesotana

PLK y Perpiss -

¡Muchas gracias por sus respuestas!

- minnesotana


----------



## DiabloScott

Ready, set go  (or ready, steady, go)
 
He oído: preparados, listos, ya
 
y contando al revés  tres, dos, uno, ya
 
¿Hay qualquiera mejor manera, o manera más popular de iniciar una carrera o competición?
 

_Thank you WordReference.com moderators and foreros!_


----------



## delhi

"En sus marcas, listos, ¡ya!"


----------



## bieq

¿Hay qualquiera mejor manera (*alguna otra manera mejor*), o manera más popular de iniciar una carrera o competición? 
Sí, hay otra que también se usa:
 
¡En sus marcas, listos, *fuera*!
 


Ben


----------



## Maryanne

In working with Spanish-speaking parents of toddlers, my daughter-in-law wanted to translate a phrase she was using in English during games with the children such as rolling a ball from one person to another.  What wold be the best translation for "ready-se-go"?


----------



## karoshi

En sus marcas, listos, fuera.....en México


----------



## Metzaka

aztlaniano said:


> _Listos, preparados, ¡ya_!
> I would say, but karoshi's version is probably the one you want, Mayanne.
> Where are your parents from?
> saludos


 En sus marcas, listos, fuera se usa en carreras de atletismo.


----------



## Ushuaia

Otra (o casi): "preparados, listos, ¡ya!".


----------



## aztlaniano

Ushuaia said:


> Otra (o casi): "preparados, listos, ¡ya!".


 
Uuy, sí, así es, me equivoqué. je je 
saludos


----------



## Metzaka

Ushuaia said:


> Otra (o casi): "preparados, listos, ¡ya!".


 Voto por ésta.


----------



## geego

Once again, for kids' play is "Preparados, listos, ¡ya!".

On official track races the voices are "A sus puestos/marcas, listos, (and then a gun bang)".


----------



## karoshi

Traductora Al-Español said:


> En sus marcas, listos, fuera se usa en carreras de atletismo.


 Yo personalmente lo he escuchado en atletismo, juegos y  hasta en concursos en fiestas infantiles


----------



## Metzaka

karoshi said:


> Yo personalmente lo he escuchado en atletismo, juegos y hasta en concursos en fiestas infantiles


 'Fuera' es como 'arranquen'. También lo he escuchado en fiestas, pero sólo en carreras (de costales, con las piernas amarradas, de 'carretita', etc.). Nunca para un juego de pelota, como lo explica la pregunta original.
Saludos


----------



## Maryanne

Thanks to all of you for your very helpful input.  The children that I am referring to are mostly from Mexico or Central America.


----------



## aprendiendo1

Ready.............Listo

Set................?

Go.................vete?

Thanks


----------



## SydLexia

In Spain: "Preparados....Listos......¡Ya!"

syd


----------



## aprendiendo1

Thanks Syd


----------



## Mate

In Argentina it's the same as in Spain.


----------



## vocabulum

Hola aprendiendo 1:
Otra aportación:
En México, D. F. decimos: *"¡En sus marcas! ¿Listos? ¡Fuera!"*
¡Buena suerte!


----------



## HermanaHondureña

In defense of ChicaGringa, I came here looking for, “Ready, Set, Go!” and never saw a similar post by Philippa. As a speaker of AE, I had no idea that people even say, “Ready, Steady, Go!”
I appreciate this thread as it is unlikely speakers of American English will come across the link titled, “Ready, Steady, Go!” since many of us have never heard that phrase.
Also, thank you to everyone that provided the most common way to say this phrase in their countries!


----------

